# Pick-up basketball and advanced stats



## SmallBall33 (Nov 8, 2013)

What do people think of this article about applying stats stuff to pick-up? http://www.ozy.com/acumen/pickup-basketball-analytics/3381.article


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

cool. WElcome to the boards. Hopefully you stay and don't just post your article and leave like 95% of the other people


----------



## SmallBall33 (Nov 8, 2013)

Agreed. That would be a 5% that I would be proud to be part of.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet and cool article


----------

